# look what i found today



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

wow. I've been very busy at work but now im on leave. so i had time to sit and watch my two tanks. I posted a few weeks back a video of my d. vents and u can here on calling. well now i have two fat ones and one skinny one and one film can with three tads. the skinny one stands guard all the time lol its funny but he only allows one fat one to get in there with him not sure why. this is my first time to have frogs that breed. should i pull the out or leave them in? and if i do pull them out how do i go about to raise them? ill look around how to raise them i would just like a lil advice. well here are some pics of them.

this first pic shows all three with the tads










Is there enough film cans in there?????










he is watching me making sure i dont look at the film cans lol










shes been checking this film can out today i just add the two white ones










there both about this size










and finally the tads how along do they look??? this is the first time i ever had tads


----------



## Saved Soul (Jul 28, 2008)

AWESOME!! Hope everything goes well with your tads!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can wee see some full tank shots of the other tanks?


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

sure give me a min


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

this one has two d. lecus 











my newest one not sure whats going in there... maybe 4 d. imits












all three











ps i will start on a 10gal soon too


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

That sideways one looks fantastic. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your digital thermometer/ hydrometers?


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

i got them from petco i have a temp and humit. 

So should i pull them out or leave them in? would pulling them out be healthier for the tads? If i pull them out will it make them breed more?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> That sideways one looks fantastic. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your digital thermometer/ hydrometers?


They are a part of the exo terra tank lineup.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> They are a part of the exo terra tank lineup.


Yeah those are the exo terra digital thermometers and hygrometers, they work great. howcome there's so much temp and humidity difference between the two exo terras?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's up to you if you want to leave the tads in the viv. Vents tend to breed like rabbits, and allowing them to raise up their own kids should slow them down a bit.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats.

Rich


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah those are the exo terra digital thermometers and hygrometers, they work great. howcome there's so much temp and humidity difference between the two exo terras?


I believe the difference with the humidity is one have a coco back, and one does not. for the temp i think it deals with the a/c vent and space heater in the room. I closed the vent but air still pushes out a lil.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

WOW! That is great. It is always a treat when our frogs breed. It's a sign of confirmation that we are doing "it" right. I recently found a new way to get my vents tads out of my tank. I put shot glasses in my tank along with the film canisters. 

Check out my thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...vents-leaving-tads-shot-glass.html#post314026


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

wow thats smart ive been looking around for tad care for vents but no luck anyone in here that deals with only vents and can give me good info on tad raising.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Poison-Dart-Fart said:


> wow. I've been very busy at work but now im on leave. so i had time to sit and watch my two tanks. I posted a few weeks back a video of my d. vents and u can here on calling. well now i have two fat ones and one skinny one and one film can with three tads. the skinny one stands guard all the time lol its funny but he only allows one fat one to get in there with him not sure why. this is my first time to have frogs that breed. should i pull the out or leave them in? and if i do pull them out how do i go about to raise them? ill look around how to raise them i would just like a lil advice. well here are some pics of them.


your skinny frog that is always standing guard is the male, while the other two fat ones are probably both females with the one allowed to check up on the tads being the mother.

also if you do decide to let the parents raise the tadpoles know that the tads are cannibalistic and you probably will only get one froglet per deposition site.


----------



## cpriv03 (Dec 21, 2008)

leave the tadpoles in the tank because the thumbnail breeds like to raise them their own the will eventually put them on their back and take them and split them up...good luck


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

In my case the father deposited 3 tads in one location, and there were pplenty of places for him to choose from. Also, I know that the tads are supposed to be cannibalistic, but I left vent tads from a few clutches together in a shoebox with leaves and java moss and they all made it out. Didn't lose notta one. They really do breed like rabbits. LOL


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks for the help ill leave them in there. i did put two lil 4oz cups in the tank too my wife said i couldnt use the shoot glasses. question is once the father deposits the tads do i pull out the cup? or leave the cup in there? i did pick up BHB tad/frog bites today i had to get dog food it was 3 bucks so what the heck just in case. 

update too he was at another film can calling all day lol


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Take the shot glass out only to remove the tad. Then place it back into the tank. I Dad will use it again and again.


----------

